# Mid-Essex CCG consider IVF only for Cancer patients and HIV +ve Male Partners



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

This was in the Telegraph on Monday and brought to my attention by Roxbury on the IVF thread:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10981261/NHS-limits-IVF-to-HIV-positive-men-and-cancer-patients.html

There is also a survey:

https://surveymonkey.com/s/G67YYXB

*BEWARE OF THE COMMENTS: Quite often comments to news articles contain some nasty words and opinions. Don't let these get to you and better yet don't read them! They aren't constructive or based on reality and are commonly seen on any story about IVF/IF*

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Once you get underneath the article and the comments Cloudy mentions there are three things they are seeking feedback on in Mid-Essex.

In order of preference

1. No change to current policy (no financial savings)
2. 1 funded try at IVF (rather than 3)
3. Funded IVF for those who meet particular criteria only e.g. HIV, cancer etc...

Definitely worth responding if you live in Essex.

KA xxx


----------

